# can you get A2 size Transfer??



## yokoshima (Mar 21, 2010)

is it possible to get a can you get A2 size Transfer??

if so from where in USA or UK


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I assume you want ink jet transfer paper ... you should probably ask in the correct forum.

Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------

